# interesting FTA Installation



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://colin.guard.name/turkmenistan2/turkmenistan2.html
Check out the center picture in the third row.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I guess they don't have a Condo Owners Association for that building. 

I wonder what C-band programming on one satellite is compelling enough for all those folks to mount fixed dishes like that.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

Check out this guy's site:

http://www.satlex.de/en/own_antennas.html?PHPSESSID=361bdceba9326204b1030ed0c2c94754

And, look at the "International Gallery".


----------

